# I miss May Day...



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 30, 2020)

Used to enjoy hanging pocket-sized bouquets of fresh flowers on neighbors doors to surprise them on May 1st when I was growing up in CA.  Anyone else do this?  Seems to have gone out of fashion


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2020)

First I ever heard of that.  I do have a vague memory of dancing around a May Pole about 65 years ago....


----------



## jujube (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh, yes, indeed.  We made little baskets out of paper and put wildflowers in them.  As you said, we hung them on the doorknobs of the old ladies in the neighborhood.

I don't think very many people remember May Day.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

I heard it was popular when my parents were kids, but never heard it mentioned when I was growing up.


----------



## jujube (Apr 30, 2020)

If you want to get in the mood for May Day,_ today _is (in no particular order):

National Hairdresser Appreciation Day (oh, how I would appreciate a hairdresser....)
Sarcoidosis Day (sounds painful)
Bubble Tea Day (she says effervescently...…..)
Honesty Day (well, to be honest, it sounds....boring.....)
Bugs Bunny Day  (What's up, Doc?  Practically nothing, everything's still closed....)
Oatmeal Cookie Day (yum!)
Raisin Day  (couldn't they have just combined those two days with Cold Milk Day?)
Poem in Your Pocket Day (is that a poem in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?)

Yesterday was Shrimp Scampi Day.  Dang, I missed it!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> If you want to get in the mood for May Day,_ today _is (in no particular order):
> 
> National Hairdresser Appreciation Day (oh, how I would appreciate a hairdresser....)
> Sarcoidosis Day (sounds painful)
> ...


Or a few days later-  "May the 4th Be With You!"  (Star Trek Day)


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

The only May Day I know of is the equivalent of SOS.... as in ‘help’

My neighbour and I often surprise each other with flower bouquet from our gardens. 

When I was about 12 years old, a neighbour and I went and picked a bunch of flowers from the factory gardens . We then made bouquets and handed them out to the nice old ladies we knew, like we were ‘good deed doers’. Meanwhile we could have been arrested.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Or a few days later-  "May the 4th Be With You!"  (Star Trek Day)



also known as Star Wars day


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> also known as Star Wars day


I didn't know that!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 30, 2020)

We did the maypole thing.  It was one of those rare times when a picture was taken of me.  I had cute curly hair, a yellow dress with a white collar, and I think I was adorable .


----------



## MickaC (Apr 30, 2020)

What a great special day....May Day....Not totally sure, but i don't think as Canadians, we recognize the so called ...May Day... but, please correct me if i'm wrong, fellow Canadians.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)

*International Workers' Day is often referred to as May Day. It's a celebration of laborers and the working class. The date was chosen in 1904 by a group of socialist political parties to commemorate the Haymarket Affair which occurred in Chicago on May 4,1886.

There had been a general strike for an eight-hour workday when somebody threw a bomb and the police responded by firing on the workers. That led to the deaths of seven police officers and four civilians and many injuries. Hundreds of labor leaders and sympathizers were later rounded-up, and four labor leaders were executed by hanging after a trial that was seen as a miscarriage of justice.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 30, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *International Workers' Day is often referred to as May Day. It's a celebration of laborers and the working class. The date was chosen in 1904 by a group of socialist political parties to commemorate the Haymarket Affair which occurred in Chicago on May 4,1886.
> 
> There had been a general strike for an eight-hour workday when somebody threw a bomb and the police responded by firing on the workers. That led to the deaths of seven police officers and four civilians and many injuries. Hundreds of labor leaders and sympathizers were later rounded-up, and four labor leaders were executed by hanging after a trial that was seen as a miscarriage of justice.*


Actually it is generally noted as a festival of spring which I believe predates what you’ve written.  And while that date was chosen, it is not the original may day, thank goodness.


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Used to enjoy hanging pocket-sized bouquets of fresh flowers on neighbors doors to surprise them on May 1st when I was growing up in CA.  Anyone else do this?  Seems to have gone out of fashion


----------

